# Bios auslesen?



## dixi (8. Februar 2004)

Hi folks,

ich suche ein Prog, um ein Bios auszulesen...wer kann mir da weiterhelfen

Danke schon jetzt!

d.


----------



## Sinac (8. Februar 2004)

Mit sowenig Informationen wohl nur Google.
Wir sollten schon gerne wissen welches BIOS. Haste schonmal bei Hersteller geschaut oob es  entsprechende Tools gibt?

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## tplanitz (13. Februar 2004)

*Bios auslesen*

Geh mal zu http://www.Heise.de die haben so ein programm.....

Warte mal ich habs noch auf der Platte das Prog heiß ct.bios


Gruß,

tp


----------



## kevdiablo (15. März 2007)

Hallo Leute,

kann man das auch mit einem VB-Script auslesen?

Das wäre super! Denn ich kann mittels VBS schon die seriennummer des PC`s auslesen.

Vielen Dank

Grüße aus Hessen


----------



## soyo (15. März 2007)

Wenn du nur den Namen sowie die Version des BIOS auslesen willst, empfehle ich CW-Sysinfo.

Wenn du jedoch die kompletten BIOS-Einstellungen auslesen willst, habe ich keine Idee. Es gibt zwar Tools mit dem man bei jedem Board das PW auslesen kann, aber alle Einstellungen ... Vielleicht hilft dir diese Seite: BIOS Kompendium


----------



## kevdiablo (15. März 2007)

Danke Dir Soyo,

interessante Seite mit sehr guten tools. Ich habe da aber ein projekt womit ich kein tool installieren darf! Somit bleibt mir nur die möglichkeit etwas zu kreieren was mir erlaubt die Bios-version und seriennummern in eine textdatei zu schreiben..
wie gesagt die seriennummer auslesen mittels vbs klappt wunderbar 

brauch nur noch bios version


----------



## cybaer6 (19. Oktober 2008)

Lieber kevdiablo!

Im Microsoft techNet Scripting Center (http://www.microsoft.com/germany/technet/scriptcenter/default.mspx) findest Du alle möglichen Sachen bezüglich auslesen von Informationen unter Windows.

Unter anderem bin ich auf folgenden Code gestoßen, der die Lösung zu Deinem Problem sein könnte:

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Code Anfang:
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

strComputer = "."
Set objWMIService = GetObject("winmgmts:" _
    & "{impersonationLevel=impersonate}!\\" & strComputer & "\root\cimv2")

Set colBIOS = objWMIService.ExecQuery _
    ("Select * from Win32_BIOS")

For each objBIOS in colBIOS
    Wscript.Echo "Build Number: " & objBIOS.BuildNumber
    Wscript.Echo "Current Language: " & objBIOS.CurrentLanguage
    Wscript.Echo "Installable Languages: " & objBIOS.InstallableLanguages
    Wscript.Echo "Manufacturer: " & objBIOS.Manufacturer
    Wscript.Echo "Name: " & objBIOS.Name
    Wscript.Echo "Primary BIOS: " & objBIOS.PrimaryBIOS
    Wscript.Echo "Release Date: " & objBIOS.ReleaseDate
    Wscript.Echo "Serial Number: " & objBIOS.SerialNumber
    Wscript.Echo "SMBIOS Version: " & objBIOS.SMBIOSBIOSVersion
    Wscript.Echo "SMBIOS Major Version: " & objBIOS.SMBIOSMajorVersion
    Wscript.Echo "SMBIOS Minor Version: " & objBIOS.SMBIOSMinorVersion
    Wscript.Echo "SMBIOS Present: " & objBIOS.SMBIOSPresent
    Wscript.Echo "Status: " & objBIOS.Status
    Wscript.Echo "Version: " & objBIOS.Version
    For i = 0 to Ubound(objBIOS.BiosCharacteristics)
        Wscript.Echo "BIOS Characteristics: " & _
            objBIOS.BiosCharacteristics(i)
    Next
Next

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Code Ende
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Den Code einfach in eine neue Textdatei, welche Du als BIOS.VBS abspeicherst, kopieren. Per Doppelkick auf die Datei wird dann der Reihe nach die Information als Messagebox ausgegeben.

Mit dem Microsoft Scriptomatic 2.0 (auch aus dem techNet Script Center) geht das auch leicht sich solche Scripts zu basteln. Habe das Tool runtergeladen und einen neuen Code für Dein Problem gefunden:

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Code Anfang
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

On Error Resume Next

Const wbemFlagReturnImmediately = &h10
Const wbemFlagForwardOnly = &h20

arrComputers = Array("LAPTOP")
For Each strComputer In arrComputers
   WScript.Echo
   WScript.Echo "=========================================="
   WScript.Echo "Computer: " & strComputer
   WScript.Echo "=========================================="

   Set objWMIService = GetObject("winmgmts:\\" & strComputer & "\root\CIMV2")
   Set colItems = objWMIService.ExecQuery("SELECT * FROM Win32_BIOS", "WQL", _
                                          wbemFlagReturnImmediately + wbemFlagForwardOnly)

   For Each objItem In colItems
      strBiosCharacteristics = Join(objItem.BiosCharacteristics, ",")
         WScript.Echo "BiosCharacteristics: " & strBiosCharacteristics
      strBIOSVersion = Join(objItem.BIOSVersion, ",")
         WScript.Echo "BIOSVersion: " & strBIOSVersion
      WScript.Echo "BuildNumber: " & objItem.BuildNumber
      WScript.Echo "Caption: " & objItem.Caption
      WScript.Echo "CodeSet: " & objItem.CodeSet
      WScript.Echo "CurrentLanguage: " & objItem.CurrentLanguage
      WScript.Echo "Description: " & objItem.Description
      WScript.Echo "IdentificationCode: " & objItem.IdentificationCode
      WScript.Echo "InstallableLanguages: " & objItem.InstallableLanguages
      WScript.Echo "InstallDate: " & WMIDateStringToDate(objItem.InstallDate)
      WScript.Echo "LanguageEdition: " & objItem.LanguageEdition
      strListOfLanguages = Join(objItem.ListOfLanguages, ",")
         WScript.Echo "ListOfLanguages: " & strListOfLanguages
      WScript.Echo "Manufacturer: " & objItem.Manufacturer
      WScript.Echo "Name: " & objItem.Name
      WScript.Echo "OtherTargetOS: " & objItem.OtherTargetOS
      WScript.Echo "PrimaryBIOS: " & objItem.PrimaryBIOS
      WScript.Echo "ReleaseDate: " & WMIDateStringToDate(objItem.ReleaseDate)
      WScript.Echo "SerialNumber: " & objItem.SerialNumber
      WScript.Echo "SMBIOSBIOSVersion: " & objItem.SMBIOSBIOSVersion
      WScript.Echo "SMBIOSMajorVersion: " & objItem.SMBIOSMajorVersion
      WScript.Echo "SMBIOSMinorVersion: " & objItem.SMBIOSMinorVersion
      WScript.Echo "SMBIOSPresent: " & objItem.SMBIOSPresent
      WScript.Echo "SoftwareElementID: " & objItem.SoftwareElementID
      WScript.Echo "SoftwareElementState: " & objItem.SoftwareElementState
      WScript.Echo "Status: " & objItem.Status
      WScript.Echo "TargetOperatingSystem: " & objItem.TargetOperatingSystem
      WScript.Echo "Version: " & objItem.Version
      WScript.Echo
   Next
Next


Function WMIDateStringToDate(dtmDate)
WScript.Echo dtm: 
	WMIDateStringToDate = CDate(Mid(dtmDate, 5, 2) & "/" & _
	Mid(dtmDate, 7, 2) & "/" & Left(dtmDate, 4) _
	& " " & Mid (dtmDate, 9, 2) & ":" & Mid(dtmDate, 11, 2) & ":" & Mid(dtmDate,13, 2))
End Function

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Code Ende
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hoffe Dir weitergeholfen zu haben.

CyBÄR


----------

